# Tank Journal: 120G Planted tank, wood and rock project.



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

*About Me
*Hello, name is John and I live in Sweden. English is not my native language so you have to excuse bad spelling and/or bad grammar. Have been reading on this forum for a while and even though it seems this is mostly an American forum I thought I could join in on the fun.
I have not been into the aquarium business for very long, I had a smaller tank when I was younger but was tank less from age 15 to 30 (I am 30 now). So I would call myself a total aquarium noob. I got a 120G Juwel Vision tank late last year and was going to go for cichlids and lots of plants. Since then I have learned a lot and also had some issues. Major ones were when traveling when working and a discus died in a non-visible place and rotted for a week and the tank crashed. After that I was struggling with a bunch of sick discus, plants dying and algae issues. Got it under control after a couple of weeks but when moving the discus to a temp tank for treatment I killed the discus by accident by Co2 gassing in a miscalculation of KH.
Anyway I learned a lot during these months, and I love every bit of it. 
I have a special week spot for gadgets and stuff just so you know. Though I have seen lots of people here suffering from this disease








Might as well list my equipment so we get that out of the way.

450 liter (120g) Juwel Vision Line Tank
Eheim 2080 canister filter
JBL CO2 kit with a controller and a rebuilt 6kg fire extinguisher as a CO2 tank.
Aqua Medic 1000 Reactor
Marine Magic Dosing pump
Eheim surface skimmer

Anyways, after getting the tank up and running I felt that I was not quite happy with the layout of everything so this is why I restarted the tank. 
Made a project thread on a Swedish forum, will link a google translate link if you are interested in checking that out.
Link here

*Short-term goal*
I wanted a good looking rock formation in a light color and have lots more roots/wood in the tank. These were going to build more in the middle and top part of the tank. I felt the tank was a bit empty in those regions before.
Also wanted a piece that broke the water surface. The apistos would get more hiding places to play and make their territories. I also wanted a more "cozy" feeling in the tank for the viewer and have a layout that made the fishes movement more interesting to look at. The plant locations would be better thought through and include more reds and more shades of green.
Also wanted to achieve a softer water and lower PH, have a KH of 6 dkh out of the tap and it rose to 12-15 dkh after a couple of days.
*
Long-term goal
*To get more fish to breed and the plants to thrive. Nutrition levels will be kept right and plants to be trimmed and replanted more frequently.

*Planning
*I did some "head-planning" for a long time and did some drawings and sketches of how I wanted it to look. Spent a month or two finding the perfect roots and rocks (for my goal). I let it take the time it need as I did not want to rush it this time. Did some sawing on the wood as finding perfect pieces was kind of hard. Then the pieces were lying on the living room floor for a couple of weeks. Girlfriend finally got tired of it and we decided to speed things up a little (had been slacking of). Started to look for the plants I wanted, originally I planned to go with only south-American but found so many other attractive plants so skipped that plan. I then made a reproduction of the tank bottom from a cardboard moving box and started the planning of the layout.

*Layout Plan*
















*Plants*
*
Foreground*
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini'
Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba'
Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo'
Staurogyne repens

*Mid*
Alternanthera reineckii 'Rosanervig'
Anubias barteri var. nana
Anubias barteri var. angustifolia
Bacopa 'Compact'
Eleocharis sp.
Pogostemon erectus
Pogostemon helferi
Rotala 'Bonsai'
Shinnersia rivularis 'Weiss-Grün'

*Background*
Limnophila aromatica
Limnophila hippuridoides
Myriophyllum mattogrossense
Myriophyllum mattogrossense sp. 'Red'
Rotala 'Green'
Rotala rotundifolia

*On rocks and wood*
Fissidens fontanus
Ranunculus inundatus
Taxiphyllum 'Flame'
Utricularia graminifolia
Vesicularia ferriei 'Weeping'
*
Preparation
*Considering the tank was in use and we did not know how long the re-scape would take we planned the entire day in detail. A couple of days before I got some of the technical stuff out of the way so we would save some time of re-scape day. Moved some stuff around and fixed the electrical stuff to get rid of the snake nest in the cabinets. Connected the AM 1000, mounted some led lights in there as well and hooked up the Dosing Pump.

The roots/wood had been soaking in a smaller tank for approx. 3 weeks with frequent water changes.










Dosing pump from EBay with holes drilled in the Juwel cabinet shelf

















Containers for the pump, should last around 50 days.










Getting rid of the snake nest (not sure if it is called that in English







) by mounting some power strips in both cabinets.










Left cabinet finished!

















And the right side!










The AM1000 reactor many seem to like.









*The big day
*We started early on the Tuesday morning by getting the plants that was shipped from Danish Tropica to my local aquarium shop here I Malmö, Sweden. Then we went home with the Styrofoam box and started to empty the tank and moving the fish to the temp tank in our closet, we used the big tanks water in the temp tank. The day before I had performed some cleaning of the filter so it was just to move that to the temp tank and let it run there on reduced power. Did not want to have to re-cycle the filter.
It took an hour or two to get all the plants and fish out and another hour for the amanoshrimps. I thought I had like 5 left but we lost count after 35.
Emptied all the water for the last ones as they were some energetic little jumpers.

Some boxes with plants and substrate.










Most of the old stuff is gone and only the shrimps are left, can't see them due to the muddy water though.
















After all the living things were out we emptied the tank completely.

Then we started cleaning out all the old gravel and mud. Sweaty work 

















Success!









While we were working hard the energy level on the balcony was somewhat different.
Luna / Juno / Nova (lazy)
























When everything was clean we threw in 10 liters of Tropicas substrate and then 5 x 10 liter bags of Oliver Knotts gravel went in. Used mixed sizes of gravel. Gravel is not supposed to be rinsed so that was kind of nice. 

















Then we moved on to the decorations, pretty big rocks so I took it extra careful. It did not fit exactly as planned but after some rethinking it ended up better than initially planned which was nice.































On to the plants! Sorting them all out and cleaning out gel and the wool. Some pruning and we were good to go.
























We started planting, and I quickly noticed that it was somewhat harder to plant in Oliver Knots gravel due to its light weight. But some long pincers helped out a lot. The ones on the rock and wood was either wedged or attached with some sewing thread. 

Planting and finally topping the tank.























First plant coming loose


















Some more pics




































*1 week later*
It has now been a week since the re-scape and almost everything has been going smoothly. All the plants are growing and looking good with the exception for "Limnophila aromatica" and "Utricularia graminifolia" the first one rots under the gravel and the last one kind of falls apart. Have reattached them 2 times now using fishing line and plastic covered steel line. So hopefully they will stay there now and recover. Unfortunately my angelfish (_Pterophyllum_) finds the UG quite delicious and love ripping it.
And I am still not quite sure if you even can grow the UG on wood?
Other than that I already have had to trim down most plants and have replanted that to make denser groups. Also added some Cuba on the roots (not sure if that will work though). Water values are looking good and I now have softer water around 3-4dkh (sits stable at this even after a 60-70% water change and does not seem to drop below it either after a full week.
 
Will be taking some more pictures tomorrow to show the progress and the minor changes made.
 
Thanks for reading !!


----------



## Aquadawg (Aug 18, 2012)

John, I really enjoyed going through this thread. You can tell everyone involved put an awful lot of thought into this scape... except the cats lol. Great job!


----------



## umarnasir335 (Mar 2, 2014)

This is going to be soooo good! I love how you thoroughly planned everything and had a perfect vision for how the tank will look. Can't wait to see the growth in 2-4 weeks time.


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words. Posting some pics taken from today. Unfortunately they are not the best photos. Not getting along with the new light in the tank.




























And a shrimp...


----------



## Shawn123 (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow your tank is awesome and I think the pics are great! Everything looks so clean.


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

What an amazing plant selection. I can't get anything like that near where I live. How do the shrimps like their new home?

Lazy cats are essential to any hard work.


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

Beautiful tank, what all species of apistogramma do you have? I see several, but not sure what types those are, im guessing you dont care about if they hybridize or not


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi! The shrimp seem to like their new home, especially the white growth that keeps coming from the left piece of wood (that they thankfully are keeping clean). Looks kinda creepy with 30+ shrimp crawling all over it.

Have not noticed any cross breeding with the apistos yet. But i like you said i don't really care about that.
There are a couple of MacMasteri that was breed in this tank and the original female.
A lonesome Agassizi 'double red' male and one pair cacatuoides. Would like to restock some females for the agassizi male but he is pretty big and last time there was a female there he was a complete douchebag against everything and eventually stressed his female to death. :/


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

So a little update, noticed today that my Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' looks totally shreded and with some holes in the leaves. Also the Ammania Sp. 'Bonsai" only have leaves left in the top part of the plant. The leaves underneath also looks shreded, but only on the ones planted on the left side of the tank. Could it be some kind of deficiency? First thing that came to mind was if the Angelfish or Otis fish have been having a fest on them (the angelfish have effectively eaten 4 pots of Utricularia Graminifolia :/). I am dosing a daily EI, but maybe it isn't enough? As of know i only have kits to measure for Iron. But should i get some kind of kit for measuring potassium?


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

Was a while so time for a little update.
Having some growth issues and move some plants around. 
In the process of building a strong LED light for the tank since the 4 t5ho;s don't give enough intensity at the bottom of the tank.

Will be planting some new plants once this light is finished. Anyway here are some pics of the tank and some of its inhabitants.

A while ago









Move the middle plants to the right, they were growing to fast.









More plants

































Fishes

























Some plant deficiencies (upped the EI dosage since the pics were taken and it has improved a lot).

























Thanks for watching!


----------



## zetvi (Jun 12, 2013)

I find it amazing ! Subbed! Keep us updated.


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

Absolutely stunning and beautiful pictures!! The plants and fish both accent each other so well. 

Great job. Looking forward to future updates. Subbed


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

Time for a small update. Will be adding some more plants soon, just wanna have my LED build finished before that. Will stock up with some new carpet plants and some more plants to attach to the wood. Some more red plants will be added as well just have not decided what ones to go with yet. 

Here are some new pics from yesterday !


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

Incredibly Gorgeous!


----------



## anniexue (Sep 9, 2014)

lovely lovely tank!!


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

This looks really great. I can't believe how healthy those plants look.. and I bet it looks even better in person. 

You mentioned adding some red plants, I think some Rotala butterfly would look awesome somewhere in the background.. like a nice large clump of it. For the front, the AR just needs to grow in and it will look awesome . 

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks and thanks for the tip will see if my LFS can get some for me. If not i will get the rotala mcrandra. Good tip !


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

Well it has been almost two weeks now with the light running over the tank. Had some smaller issues with the bluefish controller but it turned out I had set it up in a way that the software did not like and it bugged out. Got that sorted out quickly though with some help from the creator of the controller.
Other than that the unit has been working flawless.
The growth of the plants is crazy and I am not having any major algae issues yet. Some small amount of BBA on the driftwood close to the surface on some spots. Will treat that with hydrogen peroxide next WC.


The tank as of today. Image is a bit dark since it is sunrise time in the tank.










Had issues with the growth of the Pogostemon erectus with my old light. Growing really fast now.










Mix of Rotala sp. ‘Green’ and Rotala rotundifolia, the rotundfolia is finally getting the red-brown color I wanted.










Mix of Limnophila aromatica and Limnophila hippuridoides. The reds in hippuridoides is really nice. The picture does it no justice. The green in the aromatica is really intense and a nice contrast to the reds/purple in the hippuridoides. Trimming down the aromatic when it starts going red/brownish.










Rotala 'Bonsai', also had issues with it being stagnant and lower part of the plant melting. It is starting to recover. Soon time for some serious cutting and replanting.









Have ordered some new plants from my LFS. Will ditch/move the Anubias barteri var. angustifolia that is attached to the rocks on the left in the tank. Feel it is kinda boring and draws to much focus. When the plants have arrived I will likely be doing some moving around of the background plants in the middle and the right. Not really happy with how it looks there. Anyone got any good plant tips that I might be able to replace the plants in the middle with? It gets a bit bushy back there and the hanging growth of the rotala 'green' did not turn out as I hoped.

Thanks for reading !


----------



## rottison (Aug 28, 2014)

what did you use for the back drop in the tank? I could only see a few pics but they looked great


----------



## ROYWS3 (Feb 1, 2014)

Pretty amazing stuff!


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

rottison said:


> what did you use for the back drop in the tank? I could only see a few pics but they looked great


It is from the tank manufacturers own product line.

http://www.juwel-aquarium.de/en/Products/More/Decoration/Cliff-Dark/Background-Cliff-Dark-oxid.html

Looks like they have updated it a bit since I bought mine though.


----------



## spunky (Oct 26, 2014)

looks amazing!


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

Another update today. Had to trim down some of the groups and remove others due to the increased growth from the new LED light. 

The *Rotala 'Green' *has been binned due to it was growing to thick and became unsanitary for the tank. The *Rotala rotundifolia* was moved to the back-right of the tank replacing *Myriophyllum mattogrossense*. 

Also binned the *Myriophyllum mattogrossense* mostly because it was growing to fast the lower parts of this plant just seems to die off when the top parts grow bushy and nice. The *Myriophyllum mattogrossense sp. 'Red'* was spared and moved in front of the *Rotala rotundifolia* will be kept at mid height. 

The *Bacopa 'Compact'* on the left side was also binned but the group to the mid right was kept but trimmed down. 

The *Staurogyne Repens* in the front-middle was ripped and most of it binned. Kept some of the nicer looking ones and replanted in the front left to replace the *Bacopa 'Compact'*.
The *staurogyne* on the driftwood was also removed since it started to look like crap. A shame really because it looked really good some weeks ago.

In the mid section i moved the *Pogostemon helferi* to the base of the rocks in the front mid section and behind the rock formation.

*Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba'* was once again planted in the front mids of the tank and hopefully this time they will grow better.

Some more *Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini'* was added in the center-middle part of tank. 

Trimmed down the *Pogostemon erectus* and the cuttings was placed in the back-center of the tank replacing the *Rotalas*. Think it will look really good when they rise up above the driftwood arrangement in the center.

The *Ranunculus inundatus* i placed as a test on the driftwood has grown amazingly well and has started to attach itself to the mosses on the driftwood. I will lead the runners along the driftwood where the *Staurogyne *was growing before.

The *Anubias barteri var. angustifolia* was on the front-left of the tank was ripped and binned, thought it was drawing to much attention and was to big for being that close to the front. 

Uprooted the *Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo'* on the front-right and replanted in front of the *Rotala 'Bonsai'* in the front-left of the tank.

Planted three groups of *Hygrophila Pinnatifida *mixed with *Taxiphyllum Barbieri* on the rock formations on the left side of the tank. Some more of the *Taxiphyllum* was added on rocks and driftwood around the tank.

In the mid section of the tank i attached two groups of *Hydrocotyle Verticillata* around the *Anubias* already growing there. The plan is to lead the runners along the driftwood.

Finally at the front right i planted several groups of *Eleocharis Acicularis 'Mini'*. Think they will go along well with the *Pogostemon erectuses* "grassy" leaves. 

Think that was all for this time. Here comes some pictures from the ordeal.

Before the maintenance. The growth rate with the new light has really been insane.










Maintenance finished. Water unfortunately got a bit cloudy but will hopefully be nice again in a couple of days.











New arrivals











Especially fond of the *Hygrophila Pinnatifida*











Two of the *Hygrophila Pinnatifida* groups attached to the rocks











*Hydrocotyle Verticillata* wedged in the driftwood, cant wait until this gets going (hopefully).











Also noticed today when taking the pics that one of the *Apistogramma cacatuides* females were herding around some fry !











And the *Apistogramma MacMasteri* female as well. It's fight club in there now!


----------



## cowmilkcandy (Feb 6, 2014)

what lights do you use?


----------



## Chizpa305 (Feb 13, 2011)

Beautiful plants. I love seeing some nice and varied display of plants dutch-style-like. I wish I had such a big tank to be able to put a wide variety of plants like that, but I live in a small apartment and there really isn't enough room for one of those...,


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Just curious...You mentioned in an earlier post that you we dosing EI but having deficiency issues then upped the dosing. Can you tell me what concentrations you were adding and what concentrations of ferts you're adding now ? 

As a side note I passed through Malmo back in 2002 in my travels all over EU. I loved the scenery in Sweden. Oh yeah and I love our two Volvos


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

cowmilkcandy said:


> what lights do you use?


Built my own LED light. If you wanna check the details look through the build thread I made here on the forum. The link is in my signature.




Chizpa305 said:


> Beautiful plants. I love seeing some nice and varied display of plants dutch-style-like. I wish I had such a big tank to be able to put a wide variety of plants like that, but I live in a small apartment and there really isn't enough room for one of those...,


Shame, you will have to upgrade your apartment then 



jfynyson said:


> Just curious...You mentioned in an earlier post that you we dosing EI but having deficiency issues then upped the dosing. Can you tell me what concentrations you were adding and what concentrations of ferts you're adding now ?
> 
> As a side note I passed through Malmo back in 2002 in my travels all over EU. I loved the scenery in Sweden. Oh yeah and I love our two Volvos


Oh man I cant remember what I used to dose. But right now I am dosing from 3 x 2 liters containers. 160 gram KNO3 and 30g KH2PO4 in one container. One I have diluted EasyCarbo (same stuff as Excel) 1:2 in. And the last I have K2SO4 80 grams and 160 ml MiPlus (locally bought micros). Dosing 40ml every day. Though I still think I have some smaller adjustments to make. Think I need to up the Micro concentration somewhat further and probably add some more K. Still seeing some holes in the leaves but in much smaller amounts than before.

Nice you are happy with your Volvos ! 
I own a S60 -14 myself and am very happy with that one.


----------



## navarro1950 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm still an algae grower and have not gotten up to your level of expertise as yet, but one day I'll be there like you. Simply Outstanding!!!!!!


----------



## Sub1117 (Sep 21, 2014)

This is why I wished Tropica had a branch in the US ):


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

Yeah, only buy plants from them. They are really high quality as well, never any snails or algae on them. But they are a bit more expensive but I think it is worth the extra 2-4$


----------



## StrangeDejavu (Jun 23, 2014)

What's the price of admission? :icon_bigg Planted tanks like this make me wonder why there aren't county/states that do freshwater planted tanks for the public; it's always saltwater. In either case, loved the pics! Cacatuoides yawning gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

StrangeDejavu said:


> What's the price of admission? :icon_bigg Planted tanks like this make me wonder why there aren't county/states that do freshwater planted tanks for the public; it's always saltwater. In either case, loved the pics! Cacatuoides yawning gave me a good chuckle.


His light system cost a lot to put together. You can't buy anything like it in the commercial world. Price of admission for light is high end reef level. His light controller alone was $200.


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

So has gotten some PMs lately asking how the tank looks now and how the light is working and if it still IS working. 
Yes it is working really well, though there still are some broken leds from my failure to take into consideration the water condensation in the closed lid setup. The problem is solved like earlier mentioned but has not came around to ordering any new leds yet. Still struggling with the color setup.
Anyway still has some amazing growth !
Took some pictures today and here is one overview of the tank. It is a bit overgrown and in need of some trimming though I kinda like the wild look and letting the plants live their own lives 











And on a totally side related note I also have had my 30G setup now. Unfortunately the new surface skimmer took more space then I expected so my tech corner had to be removed so the left side looks like [censored][censored][censored][censored].


----------



## Jaye (Mar 11, 2015)

Gorgeous taanks!


----------



## anfield (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice pics! Did any of the shrimp survive being with the larger fish?


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

anfield said:


> Nice pics! Did any of the shrimp survive being with the larger fish?


Well it was going fine the first year. But then my 4 angelfish got bigger and bigger. They ate all my neon-tetras and my _Nannostomus_ _mortenthaleri_
:/
But I went with it and avoided smaller fish. Then I saw a couple of months ago one of them swallowing a Amano female (big XXL one) whole and decided they had to go. They also destroyed some plants. Gave em back to my LSF and they are now in a new home.
Have not seen any shrimp gotten attacked by any of my other fish.


----------



## thatphotoguy (Feb 17, 2016)

Your tank is absolutely gorgeous! I am so jealous! You have done a fantastic job!


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

Big thanks!
I am planning on doing a re-scape again using the same type of driftwood used in smaller tank really like the "tangly" look . Also want to change from Oliver Knotts Nature Soil to ADA AS or tropicas soil depending on how it performs in the smaller tank.
Would like to rip out the background as well and do a large scale moss wall. Found a local filter manufacturer here where I live who were willing to sell me me some large stainless steel meshes to a really low price.
Though I am not sure I will ever manage to remove the background since I used quite a lot of silicone :'(
Might try a smaller moss wall for the 30G as a trial first though.
Anyone got any experience from moss walls? Do and don't type of stuff.
Some stuff that I am worried is about that moss have a tendency to die at the base when growing thick and might come lose eventually. Not sure if one should chose a bit more fast growing moss (if there are any?) would probably just get BBA on it otherwise on some of the brighter areas at the top from the leds. 
Also worried about smaller fish and esp. shrimp getting in behind the wall. Planned to try a mesh size of 3mm but maybe should go even smaller. Also wondering about how the water quality will get in the mesh and directly behind it.


----------



## anfield (Dec 1, 2013)

How would you clean the moss? For me moss attracts a lot of debris but then I only do low tech


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

Yeah I guess that could be an issue, were thinking of making something that would be easy to lift out of the tank and rinse in the shower but that might just be a bit to optimistic. The mosses sure has a nack for collecting all the crap in the tank. Not sure to just skip it or give it a try.


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

So a little update today finally got around to getting a charger for my camera, lost it somewhere a while back.
Gonna do some moving around and pruning tomorrow so thought I might as well take some pics before, sorry about the potted plant to the right. Will plant it tomorrow!


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 19, 2005)

Fissure said:


> So a little update today finally got around to getting a charger for my camera, lost it somewhere a while back.
> Gonna do some moving around and pruning tomorrow so thought I might as well take some pics before, sorry about the potted plant to the right. Will plant it tomorrow!


I'm always slow to replace anything that may just be misplaced! My filing system goes chaotic really fast! I just spent a week looking for a digital LED controller that I "put away" just a couple of weeks before... It turned up in a box that I'd looked in at least twice before.  

P.S. None of your photos in this thread are showing up right now. A "broken file" icon shows up instead, and if I try to open the file in a new tab I get a message saying that mrfisse.com isn't sending any data...


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

Chris Noto said:


> I'm always slow to replace anything that may just be misplaced! My filing system goes chaotic really fast! I just spent a week looking for a digital LED controller that I "put away" just a couple of weeks before... It turned up in a box that I'd looked in at least twice before.
> 
> P.S. None of your photos in this thread are showing up right now. A "broken file" icon shows up instead, and if I try to open the file in a new tab I get a message saying that mrfisse.com isn't sending any data...


Most of all I am wondering how I could have lost it, pretty darn sure I never took the charger out of the house. But like you mentioned it will most likely wind up some day when least expected 

That is weird about the images. Working just fine for me, maybe the host was down for a little while can anyone else see the images?


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 19, 2005)

Fissure said:


> Most of all I am wondering how I could have lost it, pretty darn sure I never took the charger out of the house. But like you mentioned it will most likely wind up some day when least expected


Yep.  



> That is weird about the images. Working just fine for me, maybe the host was down for a little while can anyone else see the images?


Right! Images are back now, and your tank is looking *Great!*


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

Just a status update, this tank has now been teared down. Finally going to try out AquaSoil. Gonna make a mosswall and change the type of stones and roots used in the tank.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 30, 2012)

Can't wait for the new setup!


----------



## shippingexpert (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. Your plants look great. Nice selection. 

Steve F
LA California


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

This tank has been rescaped and this journal will be retired.

The new journal and scape can be found here

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...-*untitled*-|-project-updated-16-10-15-|.html


----------

